# "Beater" Motor



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Drug out the "old Beater"

Can't wait to terrorize the local river LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al2qGNrXa5Q


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] The beaters are my favorite!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

why is it called a beater?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm playi'n lol took it out today and it ran awesome .... forgot f'in GPS :-( !!!


----------

